# Outdoor Kitchen with Grill, Smoker?



## erik (Mar 15, 2010)

I use a propane gas grill and a charcoal smoker. But in my yard, I have an old, small grill with a line to the house natural gas. So this year I was kicking around the idea of building up an island and put a built-in grill on it using the existing natural gas line. That way I can have the grill of a size I like and not worry about running out of propane at an inappropriate time. 

Now, I'm wondering if anyone had done something like that and added a smoker in addition to a grill. I'd like to keep my smoking to charcoal. I had not planned on pouring a concrete foundation for the island. I was going to use 4x4 posts to anchor the structure and build off that, so building with concrete blocks would be out in that situation. I also don't really have the room to build any sort of walk in smokehouse. My original smoker plans for this year was to build a UDS, and I'm still doing that. But anyone have ideas for incorporating a charcoal smoker to an outdoor kitchen island?


----------



## northern greenhorn (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm new to the smoking world myself, but that sounds like a helluva idea, we are kicking around the idea of installing a pool, and when they run the gas line for the heater, I think I'll have them run one for the grill.


----------



## mgwerks (Mar 15, 2010)

Sounds like a great use for that old line.  Be awayre, however, that a propane grill is not going to work on natural gas - the densities and BTUs are very different.  I know there are some designed to work on natural gas, but they are much fewer and further between that the propane ones.  Some may actually be convertible from one to the other by changing the orifice.


----------



## deltadude (Mar 15, 2010)

Depending on the grill make and model, you would have to get new NG orifices that are rated for your grills BTUs, a NG regulator plus a quick disconnect.  If you put a smoker in your island you might as well go NG for that too.  That will be a huge fuel cost savings for both to operate on NG.


----------



## caveman (Mar 15, 2010)

I would love to see the before & after pictures of that.  Sounds like a great idea to me if it gets you into your comfort zone.


----------



## erik (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm definitely going to get a grill that is made for natural gas. Looking around right now. Just wondered if anyone ran across pics on the web of a built-in charcoal smoker that I could add on to it.

One thing to keep in mind, is that I'm in Michigan. So it has to hold up reasonable well to bad weather.


----------



## ondagawood (Mar 15, 2010)

Outdoor kitchen........ yeah I got that ! But without a built-in smoker. I just bought a Char Broil Offset and will move it around when in use. In my next life a built-in sounds like a GREAT idea !
Good luck to those who are gonna do that & post pics too

Scott


----------

